# Wondering of anyone can tell me anything about this old plane.



## aodskate (Jul 28, 2014)

Recently got this from my mom as I've taken up woodworking over the last five years or so. I know absolutely nothing about it except for it was my great great grandfathers dating it back to somewhere around 1850? He was from around sutton about an hours south of Montreal?


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a craftsman altered rabbet plane. The blade, chip breaker and iron bottom would not be original and the wood body of the plane would have been cut to make the newer parts fit. The blade, chip breaker and cap iron look like they are from a metal plane. Doesn't mean it isn't a user if the blade adjustment can be held firmly.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

any markings at all? There were some wood planes produced with the metal cap, but very fee and very rare.

it could also be shop made or modified.

can we get some more pictures?

either way it's a nice piece.


----------



## aodskate (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't find any markings on it at all


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

around 1850, there were several manufactures of wood plans with the metal cap like yours. It will be hard to tell if yours is one of them. The hip breaker in yours suggest it was from a plane with an adjuster. There is a good chance its shop made copy.

What do you plan to do with it?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

If i may weigh in, that looks like no production plane ive seen, though im probably wrong. Looks more like a shop-crafted one, theres nor frumpy shaping manufactures have always been fond of


----------



## aodskate (Jul 28, 2014)

It looks pretty close to this plane that I found online here. 








Although still does me no good as there was no description for it just a picture to compare to. Not too sure what I'll do with it yet, most likely just hang onto it and look at it seeing as it's in the family and I like if how it is.


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------

